# Tractor problem



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

What kind of hydraulic oil do I put in a TL2500 ISEKI tractor?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

billylewis1980
I have it on good authority that you should use hydraulic/transmission fluid = to JD303 or better
Cheers


----------

